# Ascaso i-3 grinder is it worth £70?



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Been in discussion with a gent regarding ascaso I3 mini. He is asking for £70, it's the 2009 version and looks very similar to the iberital Mc2. Is it worth it? Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Craigy_bear said:


> Been in discussion with a gent regarding ascaso I3 mini. He is asking for £70, it's the 2009 version and looks very similar to the iberital Mc2. Is it worth it? Thanks


No, in fact it's worth avoiding even if free!


----------



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> No, in fact it's worth avoiding even if free!


Go on...


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Search google for "compact grinder review", it's effectively the same horrible ascaso grinder I reviewed back then!


----------

